# How do you access ECIGSSA?



## Silver

Hi all

Am trying to get a feeling for how most people use the ECIGSSA forum

Most of us probably use more than one menthod
Please take a moment to tick the boxes that apply at the poll above

There are two parts, the first is looking at Tapatalk vs a normal Browser. The second is whether you access the forum mainly on one device or two or all three. Pick the boxes that apply most to your situation.

Please read it carefully and try answer as accurately as possible
Apologies if I havent gotten all the combinations, but this should give us an idea

It helps to know what members are using to access the forum so that when changes are made, we know what to look out for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

In my case, i ticked the first and last box

I use a browser most of the time. Only use tapatalk when uploading pics from my phone camera

I use all three devices. PC when in the office during the day, tablet when at home and mobile phone when on the move and for uploading pics.


----------



## FireFly

Site stats should give you an exact list of what devices etc connect to the website?


----------



## Silver

FireFly said:


> Site stats should give you an exact list of what devices etc connect to the website?



True, but i am trying to see what combinations people use - which the stats dont say

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Desktop most of the time. I only use Tapatalk when I'm away from my Desktop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Desktop most of the time. I only use Tapatalk when I'm away from my Desktop.



Thanks @Imthiaz Khan 
I know its still early days in the poll but it surprises me already at the nunmber of "mostly desktop" votes. I would have thought that would be less popular...
Lets see how it goes


----------



## Jase

Tappit talk too slow up in West Africa .. desktop works best as it looks like I am hard at work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Pleasure @Silver 
It's just easier and simpler on the desktop. Agree with @Jase, if we were on our mobile devices all the time at work then people will think we not doing any work.


----------



## Silver

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Pleasure @Silver
> It's just easier and simpler on the desktop. Agree with @Jase, if we were on our mobile devices all the time at work then people will think we not doing any work.



That is amazing. Didn't think of that. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

Lol @Imthiaz Khan, agreed, laptop at work and tapatalk when not at my desk. Mostly tapatalk at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Was going to say that I found it interesting that the Desktop featured so highly
Then I realised that Tapatalk users can't see or vote on the voting poll
Lol, my bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Justin223

Yeah I primarily access the forum via Tapatalk but I find myself rather using the web browser.

Yes Tapatalk is useful for posting pictures and the in app uploading is great. But I find the app losing where I was or reloading a thread with 100+ replies on page one. Meaning I have to go back and search for where I was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

